# Don't do drugs kids (INXS/JD Fortune content)



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

An interesting article in The Star today about JD Fortune, he of Rockstar: INXS fame, having been dumped after the 18 month contract ended in an airport in Asia. Admist the "look how awful they treated me, I'm poor and band-less now even thought I penned a huge hit for them (Pretty Vegas)" prose there's a little nugget: Fortune concedes his growing cocaine habit might have had something to do with his ousting.

Ouch.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Cue............."CHARLIE MURPHY!!!!"


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Coke Habits eh?

Wow I wish I could live the rockstar life!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw that on CBC..... " sunk all his profits into his current project" ... was their take..


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I heard on the radio he was back to where he was before INXS, homeless living in his truck.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Cue Bill Cosby-


> And if you're not careful, you just might learn something.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Another dumbass blows the golden ticket.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Rugburn said:


> Cue............."CHARLIE MURPHY!!!!"


BINGO!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> Cue............."CHARLIE MURPHY!!!!"


The guy from Chappelles Show who played basketball with Prince?

I dont get it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Diablo said:


> The guy from Chappelles Show who played basketball with Prince?
> 
> I dont get it.


It was a reference to this thread where I posted the Charlie Murphy sketch clips 'cause of the "Cocaine....cocaine's a hell of a drug..." line from Rick James.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

hahaha...and all i can hear is...

I Live in a VAN down by the RIVER!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

The plot thickens. INXS creative director denies they dumped Fortune, specifically:


> “The band have always stated to me that Fortune's services could potentially be contracted again when INXS next tour,” he said. “In fact he was next on my list to call regarding a very big recording project I am putting together for INXS at present.
> 
> “I guess I have no reason to call him now.”


OUCH! Way to screw up that call back!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i think the barenaked ladies are shopping for a new lead singer.

kkjuw


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...i think the barenaked ladies are shopping for a new lead singer.
> 
> kkjuw


Bwaaahahaaa! That was awesome.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

It strikes me that Mr. Fortune had some problems very common to the industry, shared by his predecessor among many others. I think his big mistake was either shooting off his mouth, or being too honest, depending on how you look at it. 
Either way, I wish him well.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

In a way not surprising when you take into consideration the name of the band.


----------

